# Captive rings



## Anonymous (1 Apr 2007)

Captive rings made easy… if you are adept with a skew it’s possible to make the rings using the toe of the skew; for those who can’t get on with the skew there are dedicated captive ring cutting tools available from the major tool makers.

You could make your own ring cutting tool but results are rarely encouraging; there’s a much simpler method of creating a captive ring masterpiece using just your ordinary turning tools. Turn a goblet in your preferred way but carefully measure the diameter of the foot; modern aesthetics demand that the foot is a few mm less than the ‘bowl’ dia. Turn a cylinder using a contrasting wood and carefully fashion a series of rings ensuring that the internal diameter is circa 1.5mm less than the foot of the goblet. Accurate measurements are critical to this process.

The goblet should be placed in the freezer for at least 12hours… wrap it carefully to avoid any food contamination … needless to say you’ll need the permission of the head of domestic trivia. The rings can now be treated in either a conventional oven (set at 160c)… at this stage you will have worked out that it’s not advisable to use a flammable finish! Treatment times will vary with the size of the rings e.g. miniatures will only require 5 mins.

Take care when handling very cold or very hot objects, thermal gloves are recommended. Simply slip the expanded ring over the foot of the goblet and allow to stand until the whole has achieved ambient room temperature.

Microwaving the ring is another option, provided that the ring has been dampened the ring will become flexible making the task a little easier...


----------



## CHJ (1 Apr 2007)

Thanks for that Graham, do I bookmark it under *'Hot Tips' *or *'Cool Processes'* or just 'The *'First'* of many':lol:


----------



## TEP (1 Apr 2007)

Nice one Graham. I look forward to April 1st 2008 for your next one. =D>


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (1 Apr 2007)

thought id give this captive ring thing a go.... not too much mickey taking please, this is a first attempt. i know the shape isn't great and the ring is too big for the form, i just wanted to know if i could do it











mahogany 15 cm/6cm briwax clear finish, with no captive ring tools, bowl gouge, parting tool, dome scraper and home made r angle parting/scraper thing


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2007)

*TEP Wrote*
Nice one Graham. I look forward to April 1st 2008 for your next one. 
I've started doing it :wink: 
Paul.J.
_________________


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2007)

Nice one WYBI.
I still aint gotta clue how you do  
Paul.J.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (1 Apr 2007)

paul, nor did i till this aft, just thought id " go for it!"


----------



## PowerTool (1 Apr 2007)

Very nice,Dave - as you said,I think the ring is slightly "chunky",but the ring itself is technically excellent (I've got a captive ring tool,and would be pleased if it turned out as well as yours  )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2007)

*WYBI Wrote*
home made r angle parting/scraper thing
What is this :?: 
I found a pair of old planer blades in me tool box the other day and wondered if they would be any good for turning tools,well scrapers etc.
Paul.J.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (1 Apr 2007)

give me a few mins will do a piccy!






have made a couple of these, one lefty, one righty out of old chisels lying around, they seem to work ok! (hammer) 

atb dave


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2007)

Thanks for that Dave.
I see now,said the blind man as he p..... all over the fire.
Something else i can have a goo at.  
Paul.J.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (1 Apr 2007)

paul, the other good thing bout this is it can b flipped over and used as a left hander too, all i do is a slight re-grind.

atb dave


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2007)

So which part of the tool is the cutting bit.Is it just the point or as the bevel bevel got an edge. :?: 
Sorry for the questions :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Apr 2007)

I have found that a very narrow bowl gouge can be used to cut the rings and I have a couple of dental picks which are ideal for seperating. Warning, don't forget to finish the rings off before you part them. They are murder to clean off and polish once they are loose. 

If you want you can have them interlocking like this


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (2 Apr 2007)

paul, all of the "pointy bit" has an edge.

atb dave


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (2 Apr 2007)

this attempt no 2, with a less "chunky" captive ring and a slightly decorative rim, its the other end of the piece of mahogany used for no 1, same dimensions and finish as no 1, am happier with it, (sorry bout fotos, must learn to take better ones but you get the idea i hope)


----------



## CHJ (2 Apr 2007)

Them's some well trained woodworm you have there :lol: 

Did yo partially hollow before fitting inserts, or fit them before starting?


----------



## CHJ (2 Apr 2007)

Doh


----------



## Paul.J (2 Apr 2007)

Wish i had woodworm like that  
Very nice again Dave.
Must have a go meself :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (2 Apr 2007)

chas, no, didnt partialy hollow first, thought it a better idea to do indexing 1st as in my head thought it would be more "solid" for the actual forming as the "design" i had in mind was for a quite thin wall, dont know if that was right or wrong, flew by the seat of me pants really!


----------



## PowerTool (2 Apr 2007)

wood yew believe it !":p6i7mp0k said:


> flew by the seat of me pants really!



And it worked very well!

Impressive piece.  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (3 Apr 2007)

wood yew believe it !":2v86ozp8 said:


> chas, no, didnt partialy hollow first, thought it a better idea to do indexing 1st as in my head thought it would be more "solid" for the actual forming as the "design" i had in mind was for a quite thin wall, dont know if that was right or wrong, flew by the seat of me pants really!



The safest way to avoid any catches I would think.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2007)

Nice work... a little protuberance half way up the stem would allow the ring to 'hang' for greater effect

No criticism implied or intended, it's just that I like to see them hanging :wink:


----------



## bobham (3 Apr 2007)

You mean like this?








Bob


----------



## NickWelford (3 Apr 2007)

Very nice, Bob. now I'll just have to try one of those.....


----------



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2007)

Yes Bob, just so :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Apr 2007)

Bob.
Do you get the stems that thin by using a support? If so does one suffice for something that long?

Pete


----------



## bobham (3 Apr 2007)

Hi, Pete:
I did use a steadyrest while hollowing the bowls of the goblets, but once the inside was finished I removed the steady. The shorter ones I turned the stems an inch or so at a time, working back from the bowl to the foot without support. For the tall one I used a cone centre in the tailstock taped to the bowl and applying a little tension while turning the stem.








Bob


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (3 Apr 2007)

graham, how bizare you should say that was going to do just that, as it was part of the idea i had in mind, then i went and promptly forgot!!  #-o


----------



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2007)

Old age and rising damp can sometimes do that.... :lol: (whatever it was :roll: )


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (3 Apr 2007)

graham, rising damp i'll grant you, but old age, im only in me thirties! or is that when it starts!lol :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (3 Apr 2007)

Bob.
They are lovely pieces.  
What woods did you use.
Paul.J.


----------



## bobham (3 Apr 2007)

Thanks, Paul:
One was white ash and the other two were black walnut. 

Bob


----------



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2007)

wood yew believe it !":2jyr0dm6 said:


> graham, rising damp i'll grant you, but old age, im only in me thirties! or is that when it starts!lol :roll:



It starts in the early twenties but one's usually too busy to notice... until it's too late :lol: 
(I'm in me thirties too, for the second time :wink: )


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (3 Apr 2007)

graham wrote:-
It starts in the early twenties but one's usually too busy to notice... until it's too late 
(I'm in me thirties too, for the second time )
thats that then, no hope for me :roll:


----------

